# Mass Air Flow Sensor Problem? HELP



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

I am in terrible need of help! What happend was after stopping for traffic in my 02 Spec V my car starts to levitate, or retards itself once it hits 2500rpm and won't pass it. i am able to keep driving but i have shift befor i hit 2500rpm i can make it up to about 50mph in sixth gear but if i hit 2500rpm it retards itself. 

I have an aftermarket short ram intake filter that i bought from autozone i have never put any oil on the intake filter and it looks somewhat clean so it can't be that.

i tryed to clean the sensor but still don't work.

When i start the car it idles between 1000-1300 rpm it normaly idles at 600rpm and i can give it gas but once it hits 2500rpm it retards. i checked the surronding wires and fuzes and everything seems ok.

Is there anybody else out there that has had this problem? Nissan wants to charge me $400 something dollors for JUST the sensor. i plan on putting it on myself but that is still a very high price for a little sensor.

Thanks for any help
Rob


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

are you throwing any codes?
try the idle relearn
chances are you blew the maf and you need a new one (buy a used one for like 200 or less)
when did you install the filter


----------



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

ya i went into the dianostic mode deal where the SES flashes you a code, and i reset it but to no prevail, so i am assuming the worst so now i have to get a MAF i think

i have had the intake filter for 3 months now and i cleaned it just 2 weeks ago by just putting hose on it and letting the sun dry it out. I don't have a true K&N filter so i don't have the oil crap on it.


----------



## Import_nights (Oct 28, 2004)

Ya after reading the code this time i found out it is the MAF, so i'm thrilled luckly there is a friendly fellow that is selling me a used one for 125$ from the V board

thanks for the help i really apprecate it


----------



## rare (Sep 30, 2004)

DAMn i have the same problem right now.. i have a 2004 sentra 1.8L I was getting on the fwy.. shift into 2nd gear and the car went retarded! i was like wtf.. i was able to drive home and eventually had it towed to the dealership... BUT CHECK THIS OUT
!! the god damn MAF sensor isnt even stock! i bought the bastard car brand new and it had a BOSHC MAF.. so they warrenty it... gay... anyone have one for sale?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i didnt think Nissan used ANY Bosch in them?


----------



## rare (Sep 30, 2004)

eaither did.. i was pissed when they told me this... now im stuck paying $400+ for this crap.. oh well.... damn the sentra


----------



## eye_rule (Nov 25, 2005)

Import_nights said:


> I am in terrible need of help! What happend was after stopping for traffic in my 02 Spec V my car starts to levitate, or retards itself once it hits 2500rpm and won't pass it. i am able to keep driving but i have shift befor i hit 2500rpm i can make it up to about 50mph in sixth gear but if i hit 2500rpm it retards itself.
> 
> I have an aftermarket short ram intake filter that i bought from autozone i have never put any oil on the intake filter and it looks somewhat clean so it can't be that.
> 
> ...


It's an easy part to change. I had the same problem twice now. That's what I get for buying cheap used parts. I've seen some MAF's on ebay, so check there.


----------

